# Dealing with hypersensitivity pneumonitis (bird fancier's lung)



## DavidW (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi all,

I just received a tentative diagnosis of bird fancier's lung, and the pulmonologist says my birds may need to be removed from my house. Naturally, I absolutely don't want to give up my birds, but I don't want to be sick either.

Is there anybody hereabouts who has this illness and has succeeded in both staying healthy and keeping the birds? I'm looking for solutions that can make that happen for me. Currently, I'm wearing an N95 mask in the house 24/7 (yeah, pretty uncomfortable). I'm thinking of sealing the bird room from the rest of the house, which would be quite a project. What else can be tried? Or is it all futile?

Thanks,

David


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Have you had any allergy tests to confirm that you are actually reacting to the proteins in the bird dust, dander and droppings? It is possible that your symptoms could be a reaction to something else such as dust mites etc. did the problem come on suddenly or has it been developing over time? You could try air filters with Hepa filters and depending on the heating system in your home you could put in a whole house filter system.


----------



## DavidW (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, Cody.

The symptoms arose fairly suddenly after owning birds for 16 years without problems. I've been running an air purifier in the bird room for, which doubles as my office, for the last 8 years. A whole house filter system sounds like a good idea.

I'll ask the pulmonologist about allergy tests when I see him in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This time of year there are many allergens in the atmosphere that produce respiratory problems, I would hate to see it blamed on the birds if it could be something else. I would go to an an allergist for some scratch tests and see what produces a reaction.
I have heard great things about Austin Air Purifiers, medical grade, but they are expensive Health Issues - Welcome to Austin Air Systems. Clinically Proven Air Purifiers.


----------



## DavidW (Mar 3, 2007)

I had the scratch test done decades ago and there were reactions to more than 30 substances. The allergist was quite impressed. 

Thanks for link to Austin Air Systems! The "Doomsday Preparedness" section of the website made me chuckle, though.


----------

